# air show



## beagle100 (May 4, 2016)

a few from a Thunderbirds air show two weeks ago


----------



## waday (May 4, 2016)

#4! Love it!


----------



## xDarek (May 4, 2016)

4th is the best.Nice series


----------



## TransportJockey (May 4, 2016)

I love #4. Great shots all around though!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 4, 2016)

Great set.


----------



## jl1975 (May 4, 2016)

Well done.  As mentioned already, #4 is great.  I'm going to an airshow at the end of June and hoping to get some good shots.  What shutter speed were you at for #4?


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2016)

That last one is outstanding!


----------



## manaheim (May 4, 2016)

Yeah the last one is jaw-dropping.  The 4th one is also very cool.

The truck was a little bit of a miss. Weird that the one thing I'd expect you could capture with relatively little issue was the one that wasn't the best.   Too close, maybe?


----------



## beagle100 (May 6, 2016)

jl1975 said:


> Well done.  As mentioned already, #4 is great.  I'm going to an airshow at the end of June and hoping to get some good shots.  What shutter speed were you at for #4?



For most of the shots I used Av mode, f6.3  iso 400 which generallly resulted in a shutter speed of 1/5000
if there was a formation of planes I used f7.1 with slightly lower shutter speeds

yes, you have to be in a good location for that speeding "Jet Truck"  and I was probably a little too close for the 100-400


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 3, 2016)

Amazing photos. You could make a pretty sweet calendar with those  Id buy it!

What lens/focal length were you using and how much did you have to crop in PP?


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 8, 2016)

prodigy2k7 said:


> Amazing photos. You could make a pretty sweet calendar with those  Id buy it!
> 
> What lens/focal length were you using and how much did you have to crop in PP?



all shots were taken with the original 100-400, most were cropped and sharpened with photoshop




Untitled by c w, on Flickr


----------

